

Online.net launches a preview of its IaaS services based on ARM physical servers - edouardb
http://labs.online.net

======
icats
A really huge project. Few seconds to have a Physical Online Cloud in IAAS. 4
core ARM, 2Go et 20Go SSD in few seconds and first PHP5 instance created. Test
it.

------
blemasle
I'm logged on my private and dedicated ARM server in the cloud after only 5
minutes ! Impressive. Ask for an invite to @online_fr and give it a try !

------
cathost
Very good news ! Already impressed by the quality of the service with the 15
minutes testing server. I am eager to launch my first meteor application.

------
jeangui
Very good news ! Already impressed by the quality of the service with the 15
minutes testing server. I am eager to launch my first meteor application.

------
SylarVolkoff
Impressive. This service based on ARM Physical Servers can change everything.
The performance is there! Thanks for the invitation!

------
slopez
Great job! just end an amazing 15min test session. You're awesome! Now I'll
began a full test thanks to the invitation!

------
LaurentR2D2
Thank you for the invite. I'm testing a new software on it. It's the perfect
tool for that :)

------
danielmeah
A cool Server. and performance is quite good, great project.

The network is amazing too.

------
bene2k1
Very impressive. Dedicated cloud built on a quad core ARM CPU. I am impressed
in terms of performance

------
quattro
Just asked for an invite on IRC, the 15 min trial server was great to test
things out :)

------
edouardb
Get your invitation on irc.online.net /join #onlinelabs

------
achedeuzot
Such awesome. Much Cool. Very Wow.

Try it out, pretty impressive stuff !

------
gondo
what did you use to build the console? is it some kind of open source or is it
home made?

------
redab
This looks like a game-changing innovation in the hosting industry!

------
plewin
It looks awesome. I requested an invitation on Twitter.

------
7b64f0f2
Hey, i´m an engineer for this project, ask me anything

~~~
jeangui
Hello,

I got my email registered a priori. What should I do now ? Wait for a password
sent by email ? thanks in advance for the help.

cheers

~~~
brmzkw
You should have received an email containing what you need to know to login!

------
zebasto
Asked for a beta invit. Waiting for iiiiitttt :)

~~~
zebasto
Awesome work. The interface is smooth, and servers are up just so fast :o

------
Taff
Online are the future.

LeGallois

------
qwert1x
Got invite by twitter. Thx!

------
mikmak
try it guys, the beta is free ! ask for your invite on twitter @online_fr

~~~
ahlolexo
it's faster to ask for one in IRC, heh.

~~~
edouardb
irc.online.net /join #onlinelabs

------
ebony
looks really good! started to use one really cool

------
eltit
Perfects project !

------
Bluesweet
wow, very fast and stable, thx Online !

------
dejourcedric
0_o

